# AiR Dam For 1970 GTO



## bvcg1 (Feb 17, 2019)

I just purchased an air dam from OPGI. First, I was surprised that it was not a rigid formed piece of ABS or similar, but what do I know? Of course, no install instructions and cannot figure out how to install where it is canted forward, and not dropping vertical to the ground. Does anyone have a resource I can look at? This is the item and the useless diagram that came with it.
I have attached two images of installed air dams and I cannot see how I can go from the part I have shown, to the dams I see installed


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

bvcg1 said:


> I just purchased an air dam from OPGI. First, I was surprised that it was not a rigid formed piece of ABS or similar, but what do I know? Of course, no install instructions and cannot figure out how to install where it is canted forward, and not dropping vertical to the ground. Does anyone have a resource I can look at? This is the item and the useless diagram that came with it.
> I have attached two images of installed air dams and I cannot see how I can go from the part I have shown, to the dams I see installed



You can see the "air dam" in the diagram located at the very bottom of the radiator support. Not the same as the front lower spoiler you see in the photos. I think this is more what you want - https://www.ebay.com/itm/1970-GTO-Judge-Front-Lower-Spoiler-ABS-Plastic-New-/390733566918


----------



## T41Guy (Feb 7, 2019)

You bought a splash guard not spoiler if the pic to the far left is what purchased.


----------



## bvcg1 (Feb 17, 2019)

Thanks fellas. yeah., I figured out I had the wrong part as soon as I saw it. I ordered the spoiler yesterday. Many thanks!


----------



## T41Guy (Feb 7, 2019)

bvcg1 said:


> Thanks fellas. yeah., I figured out I had the wrong part as soon as I saw it. I ordered the spoiler yesterday. Many thanks!


Sounds good post a pic when you get it installed.


----------

